# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  السياحة الطبية العلاجية في الأردن

## احساس المطر

السياحة العلاجية
تعتبر الأماكن التي يستطيع المرء الحصول فيها على الشفاء الجسدي والعاطفي قليلة للغاية، وربما تعتبر الاماكن في الأردن احدى تلك الأماكن القليلة التي يختفي فيها المرض الجسدي مع العاطفي. ويعود ذلك إلى الطبيعة الخلابة المتوفرة في الأردن بكافة مواردها العلاجية بدءا بالمياه الحارة الغنية بالمعادن مرورا بالوحل البركاني والطقس المعتدل وانتهاء بالمناظر الطبيعية الخلابة.

ويعتبر الأردن واحدا من الدول الرائدة في مجال الاستشفاء العلاجي، حيث أنه بالإضافة إلى موارده الطبيعية العلاجية من المياه المشبعة بالمعادن وشلالات المياه الساخنة والوحل البركاني، فإن الله أيضا قد حباه بالعديد من المستشفيات المتميزة والأطباء البارعين والذين أكسبوا الاردن مكانة معروفة في كافة أنحاء العالم. 

مواقع العلاج الطبيعي 
هنالك العديد من المواقع السياحية الغنية بالمياه المشبعة بالمعادن والوحل البركاني، واللتان تجعلان منها منتجعات استشفائية يرتادها العديد من الأشخاص. وتاليا بعض من أهم تلك المواقع الاستشفائية:

البحر الميت:
تعتبر هذه المنطقة منطقة دافئة ومشمسة طيلة العام، حيث يبلغ متوسط درجة الحرارة فيها 30.4 درجة مئوية. وتعتبر أشعة الشمس الرائعة في منطقة البحر الميت غير ضارة البتة للبشر القاطنين في تلك المنطقة. أما فيما يتعلق بالهواء فهو جاف ومشبع بالأكسجين. ويشتهر البحر الميت بطينه الأسود الغني جدا بالأملاح والمعادن. 

وتحتوي مياه البحر الميت على نسبة عالية من الأملاح، وخصوصا الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم والبروم. هذا وإن التركيبة الفريدة من الأملاح والمعادن في تلك المياه تعتبر احدى المصادر الهامة للاستشفاء الطبيعي والذي يشرف عليه في المنتجعات المتوفرة مجموعة من الأشخاص ذوي الاختصاص . 

حمامات ماعين:
وتبعد خمسة وثمانين كيلومترا إلى الجنوب من عمان، وتنخفض عن سطح البحر بمقدار 120 مترا. وهي مشهورة بمنتجعاتها وعياداتها الطبيعية التي توفر العلاج للمرضى الذين يعانون من الأمراض الجلدية وأمراض الدورة الدموية والعظام والمفاصل والظهر والآلام العضلية، حيث توفر العيادات في تلك المنطقة أيضا نشاطات التدريب الجسماني.

الحمة الأردنية:
تقع الحمة على بعد 100 كيلومتر إلى الشمال من عمان، وتعتبر واحدة من أكثر المواقع العلاجية والسياحية الحيوية في المنطقة. ولقد تم تأسيس منتجعاً وبعض العيادات التي توفر العديد من الخدمات لزائري تلك المنطقة. وهنالك مركز للأشخاص الذين يعانون من أمراض ومشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي علاوة على مراكز توفر العلاج من الأمراض الجلدية والأمراض المتعلقة بالجهاز العصبي والمفاصل. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن فندق الحمة يمكن أن يوفر ملاذا للأشخاص الذين قد يرغبون بالبقاء أكثر من ليلة واحدة.


حمامات عفرا:
في الجنوب من الأردن، وعلى بعد 26 كيلومترا فقط من الطفيلة، تنطلق المياه الحارة من أكثر من 15 مصدرا لتملأ أجواء المكان بالمعادن الشافية. ويقول الخبراء أن هذه المياه على وجه التحديد لديها قوة هائلة على معالجة العقم والدوالي وفقر الدم والروماتيزم. ولقد تم بناء مركزاً للخدمات العامة بجانب المطعم والعيادة الطبيعية.


المستشفيات:
يتمتع الأردن بشبكة طبية في كل من القطاع العام والخاص. وتعتبر الخدمات الطبية في الأردن مشهورة بإبداعها وبوجود بعض من أفضل الأسماء في مختلف الفروع الطبية. وفي عمان العاصمة، هنالك العديد من المستشفيات المتخصصة والتي تعالج السرطان وأمراض القلب والأمراض البصرية والعقم وطب الأسرة علاوة على مجالات التخصص الأخرى. وتعتبر مدينة الحسن الطبية واحدة من أكثر المراكز الطبية شهرة في المنطقة والعالم نظرا لاحتوائها على عدد كبير من أكثر الأطباء والجراحين أهمية في العالم.



لقد جاءت فكرة إنشاء مديرية لرعاية وخدمة المرضى العرب والوافدين في الوزارة وكذلك مكتب لاستقبال المرضى في مطار الملكة علياء الدولي بناءا على توجهات ملكية سامية خدمة للمريض الوافد ولتقديم التسهيلات اللازمة للمرضى من الزوار العرب ترعى شؤونهم وتقدم خدماتها لهم مجانا .

قامت الوزارة بوضع أهداف مديرية السياحة الطبية العلاجية والذي يتمثل في تنشيط الخدمات الطبية والعلاجية والترويج لها وتسويق الأردن كمركز طبي متقدم لاستقطاب المرضى العرب والأجانب بالتعاون مع القطاعات العاملة في هذا المجال. وفي ذات الوقت المحافظة على المكانة الرفيعة التي حققها الأردن في المجالات الطبية وتعزيزها وتطويرها . ولأهمية ما تمثله هذه المديرية لتحقيق أهداف وتنفيذ الاستراتيجية الوطنية فإن الوزارات والمؤسسات الرسمية الأخرى ( وزارة الخارجية – وزارة الداخلية – وزارة الأعلام ) سوف تساهم كل ضمن اختصاصه في سبيل تحقيق الأهداف التي وضعتها المديرية .

تعمل المديرية على وضع خطة عمل واضحة تشمل التعليمات التنظيمية التي تبين كيفية تسويق الأردن في الخارج من خلال سفاراتنا في الدول الشقيقة وإيجاد مكتب ارتباط في وزارة الصحة يقوم بالاتصال مع الجهات الصحية في هذه الدول .وكذلك تعمل المديرية على وضع الوسائل المؤدية للاتصال مع المرضى قبل وصولهم إلى الأردن وإرسال الملف الطبي للمريض بهدف المعالجة وفق الأصول والتحقق من الكلفة المترتبة على المريض .

تعمل المديرية على خدمة كافة المرضى من الزوار العرب والوافدين في كل الأوقات وعلى مدار الساعة مجانا ولتؤكد الوزارة مصداقيتها في تعاملها مع المرضى الضيوف وتعاونها مع كل جهة طبية مسئولة وعلى أي مستوى وليبقى الأردن في مقدمة الدول التي تقدم خدماتها الطبية والعلاجية إلى المرضى العرب والوافدين بعد أن غدا الأردن مركزا إقليميا في مجال تقديم الخدمات 
الطبية .

تقوم المديرية على وضع السبل الكفيلة برعاية شؤون المرضى العرب والوافدين والنظر في قضاياهم وتقديم كافة الخدمات اللازمة لهم وتأمين استقبالهم وتنقلهم والاهتمام بهم .

إن تواجد كوادر مؤهلة في المجالين الطبي والإداري في المديرية بالوزارة وكذلك مكتب المطار وبإشراف إدارة كفؤة حيث يقدم خدماته إلى المرضى القادمين والمغادرين .

لقد عملت الوزارة على وجود حافلة تابعة للوزارة متواجدة في المطار لكل رحلة طيران قادمة تنقل المرضى الضيوف بكل احترام وتقدير وتعمل على راحتهم وإيصالهم إلى المستشفى القادم للعلاج فيه وحسب رغبته .

إن آلية عمل المديرية و المكتب رسمتها حصيلة اجتماعات تنسيقية لكافة القطاعات الطبية حيث جرت بين الوزارة ولجان من هذه القطاعات وضعت أسس العمل وأوصت بإشراف الوزارة على العمل وإدارتها خدمة للقطاع الطبي .

المرتكزات والمقومات الأساسية في مشروع الخدمات الطبية والعلاجية الأردنية 

يمتلك الأردن شبكة طبية فريدة من نوعها في المنطقة تتكون من العديد من المستشفيات التخصصية ولكل مستشفى مزاياه وتخصصاته . 
يعتبر الأردن مركزا طبيا متقدما في مجال تقديم الخدمات الطبية والعلاجية . 
توفر أطباء اختصاص في كافة المجالات من ذوي الاختصاصات الطبية والكفاءات على المستوى المحلي والدولي . 
توفر التجهيزات الطبية الحديثة ذات االتقنية العالية في المستشفيات تضاهي مثيلاتها في الدول الأوروبية وأمريكا . 
انخفاض كلفة المعالجة مقارنة مع الأجور في الدول المجاورة والدول الأوروبية وانخفاض تكاليف الإقامة والسفر. 
توفير الخدمات السياحية والفندقية ووجود إجراءات الاستقبال والتنقل والسفر للمرضى والمرافقين خلال فترة العلاج وكذلك فترة ما بعد العلاج . 
وجود نظام مؤسسي ذا مرجعية واحدة كفؤة مؤهلة وقادرة على الإشراف والمراقبة ووضع التعليمات لهذا العمل المؤسسي .

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

